# Knicks vs Rockets: Feb 5, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*​*Knicks (14-30) vs Rockets (17-29)*​*Feb 5, 2006 12:00PM*​*(TV: 7, NBALP)*​*Madison Square Garden*​*New York, NY*​*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*​*Projected Starting Lineup:*​*Knicks*​*I give up trying to figure out a starting lineup for the rest of the season!*​*







*​*Rockets<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->*​*Ming/Howard/T-Mac/Wesley/Alston*​




















*No Pic*






​*Rockets:*


> There is always a bit of lunacy awaiting the Rockets' annual visits to New York. Jeff Van Gundy still gets all kinds of attention. Patrick Ewing hears that Madison Square Garden chant, used in tribute, of his name. And these days, Knicks fans use the occasion to remember the good old days not long ago that they might not have appreciated at the time. The Rockets, of course, have had all kinds of problems of their own.


​*Knicks:*


> No matter how much they needed a player like Jalen Rose, the Knicks weren't making a deal unless they benefited somewhere down the road. After weeks of back-and-forth, Toronto finally agreed to include a first-round pick and cash. Done. Rose is coming to New York along with a pick that originated in Denver for Antonio Davis, whose contract expires July 1.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​​


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Time for Curry to step up big-time.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

good job on the game thread Kitty the revolving lineup and all maybe the Knicks win tommorrow


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I hope we come out to play hard..this game is on National TV. A public *** whipping is something I don't want to see. If you have kids.....tell them viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> If you have kids.....tell them viewer discretion is advised.


ROFL I can drink to that :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Alright we underway.....I'm at work so I'm multitasking away. 

Starting lineup:

Curry
Mo
Rose
Q
Crawford


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok..I see this guy named Yao Ming is going to be a problem. Where is Jerome James when you need him? :biggrin: 

8-5 Houston


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q completes a 3 point play and gives us a 1 point lead.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye can't hit anything right now. His shot has been MIA. Once again turnovers are our achilles heal, but we keeping the game close for now.

30-24 Rockets 2nd qtr.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

ROFL...JJ went up and down floor few time and got tried as hell. GET THE MAN A RESPERATOR ASAP!! lol we are so bad.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We need to tighten up on our interior defense. Yao been inside so much, he has orange paint under his sneaks. We need to stop being afraid to take it to the hole. We must force Yao to defend and try to get to the line. 

Seems like Q will be out for the rest of this game. It's funny he appears to be playing better on an injured ankle than he is when healthy. Go figure.

38-31 Rockets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

It's a shame when 2 kids in their 20's let a 70 year old center fight them for a rebound and win.

41-36 Rockets


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We still hanging tough but we still need to stop the turnovers. One stat that I notice was Rose having a whopping 6 assists. That's huge compared to the amount of assists we have had in the past. 

45-42 Rockets End of the 1st half


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Houston Rockets*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T McGrady, F</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Howard, F</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Y Ming, C</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Alston, G</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Wesley, G</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Mutombo</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Bowen</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Norris</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Head</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Swift</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>18-41
(.439)</TD><TD>7-11
(.636)</TD><TD>2-7
(.286)</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>45</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 4</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor, F</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Rose, F</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford, G</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>14-35
(.400)</TD><TD>11-13
(.846)</TD><TD>3-9
(.333)</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>42</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 3</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

T-Mac is starting to warm up, that's bad news for us. We are displaying bad shot selection and seem to lack patience. Once again we are turning the ball over and the opposing teams are converting on our mistakes. 

58-52 Houston


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Fyre warming up a bit with back to back field goals. Knicks down by 8, in the 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rose hits a 3 at the buzzer...to end the 3rd qtr. 

69-66 Houston


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I like Roses game, im dieing to see what kind of show him and marbury can do together.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I like Roses game, im dieing to see what kind of show him and marbury can do together.


Rose isn't bad and he is talking to his team mates giving them direction. He is an outspoken kind of guy which is the type of guy we need in the locker room. When we get down we get down on ourselves and Rose would tell teammates listen we losing but where is the pride continue to play hard to try to get back in this game. He is displaying this right now.

Frye and Rose had a great 3rd quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Tied game after Woods 3 pointer! They are moving the ball fluently..we just have to keep it up and play well on the defensive end.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rose is out and Q is back in. This is where the Rockets can hurt us. Hopefully we can stay composed and try to keep things going in a positive direction to steal a win at home.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

James is just a walking **** up! I swear....he gets called for an offensive foul then gets called for a defensive 3 seconds. Can he do anything right? Waste of cap space on this derelict. 

Oh yeah the score is still tied after Crawford's field goal. lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

7 straight points by the Rockets...this does not look good. Curry gets inside and is fouled and will go to the line. Tighten up the D guys come on!

78-72 Houston


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JC hits the 3 and the Knicks are down by 3. We still must push the ball and play defense on the opposite end of the floor. Come on boys!! Come on!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yao isn't looking too good in this 2nd half. Which is good news for us! We can't afford to take bad shots..JC so let's concentrate and try to get back in the lead.

82-79 Houston 2:10 remaining in the ball game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Q WITH WIDE OPEN 3!!!!!..........and he briks it...what a surpise


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Q WITH WIDE OPEN 3!!!!!..........and he briks it...what a surpise


You know he used to do construction..so he has a special relationship with bricks. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Horrible foul by Rose...so Wesley aka Caveman Head will shoot 2 from the charity stripe.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rose redeems himself and is fouled and will go to the charity stripe. Rose hits both free throws. 

81-84 Houston a minute and 16 remaining


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Not a good look Knick defense...T-mac passes to Swift who is wide open due to Mo's flopping antics. Knicks call a time out and is down by 5 with a minute remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

T-Mac gives the Rockets a 7 point lead with less than 40 seconds remaining. Nail in the coffin. Oh well, at least the defense was a lot better and we didn't get blown out on national television.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Q WITH A WIDE OPEN LAYUP UNDER THE BASKET!!!!!!!!! and he misses it......knicks down by 7 with 35 sec to go......another L for this crappy team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford hits a wide open 3 due to Rose's great playmaking. Knicks down by 4.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

20.7 remaining Knicks down 5....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford draws the foul for the AND 1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks down by 2 with 24.8 remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wesley is fouled and will go to the charity stripe. Clutch shooting coming up for Caveman Head!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Caveman hits both free throws...ugh rats!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford scores again and we foul Houston with 16.4 remaining. I sure wish we played with some heart like this all season long.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wesley only hits 1 of 2. Knicks down by 3.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Rose 3 point shot is blocked by Swift! Rats!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wesley goes to the line and hits 1 or 2. Houston up by 4, Crawford puts up a 3 but bricks. Game over: 93-89 Rockets.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#d40026 colSpan=13>*HOUSTON ROCKETS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David Wesley, SG</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>6-10</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Rafer Alston, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Juwan Howard, F</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tracy McGrady, GF</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>9-26</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Yao Ming, C</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Moochie Norris, PG</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bob Sura, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Derek Anderson, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jon Barry, SG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Bowen, SF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stromile Swift, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Lonny Baxter, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Luther Head, G</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Chuck Hayes, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Dikembe Mutombo, C</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*32-76*</TD><TD>*3-12*</TD><TD>*25-34*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*43*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*92*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*25.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 9 (5)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>43</TD><TD>9-14</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>4-12</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-72*</TD><TD>*9-18*</TD><TD>*18-22*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*41*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*30*</TD><TD>*89*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 15 (17)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

wish Rose could have won his first game as a Knick he played for it he'ill help you guys out he knows how to develop a play and pass to where the defender should be not just pass to them noticed he turned the ball over twice expecting a player to move but QRich and Frye aren't used to that I guess. If Marbury played NY would have won they couldn't score in the last minute or so


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If Larry keeps Rose at PG we make the 8 seed or better MARK MY WORDS.

I'd go with

PG- J.Rose
SG- S.Marbury
SF- Q.Woods
PF- E.Curry
C- J.James


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Ugh, horrible loss. The game was in our grasp, but we gave it away. Why? Because of turnovers, stupid fouls, and horrible officiating. 

The refs sucked. No calls went our way other than one offensive foul call on Yao against Mo Taylor. But McGrady should have got called for an offensive foul call on Mo Taylor, and the refs made a few crappy calls on Rose and others. Horrible. We also had some horrible and stupid fouls.

Some of the turnovers were atrocious. I can't believe how disgusting some of these turnovers are. They keep costing us the game. Hold onto the damn ball! 

Jerome James and Quentin Richardson are the biggest waste of sperm I have ever seen. Notice how Richardson's man is staying five feet away from him, while Q-Rich is hanging out near the three point line. That's because nobody fears his three point shooting. He sucks. He's missing wide open three's. Inexcuseable. Jerome James is another waste of sperm. He had the rebound in his right hand, and he just dropped it, and it went out of bounds. Houston got the ball back and scored. If he held onto the ball there, it would have been a one point game when Rose's shot got blocked, which would have allowed us to go for a two to win the game instead! You suck James. I hate you. 

Another thing that James did that wanted to make me cry was when he raised his hand to tell the bench that he wanted to leave the game after Yao was abusing him. I've never wanted to hurt a player on my team than I did at that moment. A New York Knickerbocker actually told the coach to take him out of a game. Not due to injury, or because he was tired, but to _embarrassment_. EMBARRASSMENT! He was embarrassed that he was getting abused by Yao Ming, so he told Brown to take him out. That was the most disgusting thing I have ever seen during my viewing experience of a Knick game. I can't stand players that give up, and do not want to be playing basketball. That is disgusting. Get Jerome's fat *** off this team. Suspend him. Fine him. That was disgusting.

I'm sick of this "Well, at least _____ played well". I don't care about one player. One player does not make a team. And it's always one or two players that have a good game, while the whole team plays like dung. TEAMS win basketball games, not one player. Play team basketball dammit! I'm sick of losing. Play like a team. My heart can't take these losses.

With that said, Curry, Woods, Crawford and Rose had good games. When Crawford gets hot, give him the ball, and let him do his thing. Crawford is a streaky scorer, and when streaky scorers get hot, you have to ride them. Jalen Rose is a good player. He's going to win us a few games down the road. And he'll take away some time from Q-Rich, thank God. Qyntel Woods is a player. Nice double-digit scorer, a very good player. He can start, or he could be an excellent bench player. He's a solid defender, as well. Curry had a very good game. He dominated in the post. He didn't have his best statistical game, but he played damn good. Got his way in the post against two very good defenders in Dikembe Mutombo and Yao Ming, and he played excellent defense against Yao in the second half. Excellent game all-around for Curry.

Nevertheless, I want to win. I'm sick of losing. Win a damn game. We have talent. we just can't win.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Ugh, horrible loss. The game was in our grasp, but we gave it away. Why? Because of turnovers, stupid fouls, and horrible officiating.
> 
> The refs sucked. No calls went our way other than one offensive foul call on Yao against Mo Taylor. But McGrady should have got called for an offensive foul call on Mo Taylor, and the refs made a few crappy calls on Rose and others. Horrible. We also had some horrible and stupid fouls.
> 
> ...


Brett is the man!!!!!!!!! For Sho!


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Brett is the man!!!!!!!!! For Sho!


Thanks Kitty. 

Another thing, why the hell is David Lee in Larry Brown's doghouse?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Brown really doesn't look like he's even paying attention half of the time. And the other half, he looks like he doesn't care. I know he's burdened with some crazy salary cap-killers, and has a mix that isn't up to his usual level of cohesion, but he doesn't look like the same guy who coached the Pistons....or the Pacers....or the Clippers... or the Nets....or even the Sixers...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


> Thanks Kitty.
> 
> Another thing, why the hell is David Lee in Larry Brown's doghouse?


He may be part of the Orlando deal, that's why he has splinters in his tush.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Kitty said:


> He may be part of the Orlando deal, that's why he has splinters in his tush.


Please no. I want Lee to be a Knick for a long time. God forbid somebody who actually cares, somebody who actually hustles, somebody who cares more about winning than money play in a Knick uniform.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

And people say we gave up a lot when we decided NOT to re-sign Q Richardson... I like Q when he gets hot, but other than that, well...

I like Marbury, I'm wondering why he can't play like he did when he first got traded to NY, cause he was balling. I remember he dropped 34 on us like it was nothing in that game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rose is a nice pick-up, he was a professional in Toronto and he'll be a positive influence on and off the court for your team. As good a passer as he is though, he shouldn't be playing PG.

Question for old timer Knicks fans: were you guys ever frustrated at JVG's rotation schemes while he was coaching the Knicks? 'cuz he's been frustrating Houston fans all season...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Rose is a nice pick-up, he was a professional in Toronto and he'll be a positive influence on and off the court for your team. As good a passer as he is though, he shouldn't be playing PG.
> 
> Question for old timer Knicks fans: were you guys ever frustrated at JVG's rotation schemes while he was coaching the Knicks? 'cuz he's been frustrating Houston fans all season...


No he used the same style Riles used when he was coaching the old 90's team. Rotation was tight about, but folks who played on a regular basis got there minutes. He was very consistent it was never sometimes this guy would play like what LB is doing now. Or flip flopping the starting lineup. You talking about him not even playing Chuck Hayes right against us right?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> No he used the same style Riles used when he was coaching the old 90's team. Rotation was tight about, but folks who played on a regular basis got there minutes. He was very consistent it was never sometimes this guy would play like what LB is doing now. Or flip flopping the starting lineup. You talking about him not even playing Chuck Hayes right against us right?


Not just that, but he's been very inconsistent with his rotation pattern. Part of the reason has to do with all our injuries this year, but for the longest time he started Ryan Bowen - who was a total liability for us. Luther Head would be a starter one game, and maybe get like 4mins the next. And yes, we are disappointed that Chuck didn't get any minutes tonight...


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> You talking about him not even playing Chuck Hayes right against us right?


chuck hayes has a very bright future he's like a shawn marion except he hasn't shown shooting yet, but he's a hustler and an excellent rebounder


----------

